# 12/25 paycheck



## Nell712 (Dec 17, 2020)

I was wondering if we would get paid on Christmas Eve since the next pay is Christmas? Does anyone know?


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes we will, at least I've always gotten paid on Thursday when Christmas or any holiday falls on a Friday in the past.


----------



## Er423 (Dec 22, 2020)

Even if you get direct deposit?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Panda13 (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## dabug (Dec 23, 2020)

Wait so will we get paid on 12/25 and 01/01 as well, resuming the normal schedule?


----------



## rd123 (Dec 23, 2020)

dabug said:


> Wait so will we get paid on 12/25 and 01/01 as well, resuming the normal schedule?


NO! If this is your pay week, you’ll be paid on Thursday . Else you’ll be paid next Thursday .


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 23, 2020)

It's my pay week and I got paid this morning. I have direct deposit.


----------

